# Silhouette SD cutting heat transfer vinyl. Help!!



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Wonder if anyone could help me please. I just got a silhouette SD and trying to cut heat transfer vinyl and adhesive vinyl but its either not cutting or cutting right through the backing or the mat depending which im using. Ive messed around with the settings and speed but it doesnt seem to be doing what its told!! 

I got it to cut through the heat transfer vinyl in parts but there was a clear plastic backing that was left uncut. Does heat transfer come with a backing sheet or does it just cut then iron on? Its vinyl from mdp supplies if that helps.

Ive been watching loads of you tube videos and reading tutorials which all made it seem quite simple but Im completely lost with it and would be grateful if anyone could help me. I posted on another forum but no-one has been able to reply to me. Im getting ready to chuck the damn thing out the nearest window!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

1st are you cutting with the shiny side down and the matte side up?....


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for replying. Im cutting with the shiny side down (heat transfer vinyl) on the thin cutting mat.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not familiar with your machine but on most machines the blade should be barely visible at the bottom of the blade holder....

Also, is there a test cut button?....If so, how does the test cut work?


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes the blade is barely visible.

There is a test cut button. I tried it and first time it cut the mat (not sure if Im loading it wrong as well but Im following the instructions) then the second time it didnt cut through the vinyl at all. Put the thickness up higher and it cut better but there was a shiny top coating left when I tried to peel it off.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The shiny top coating is the carrier? Is it sticky? If it is the carrier, it stays until you heat press. You weed away the unwanted areas and then heat press. Peel away the carrier. Some vinyls are hot peel and some are cold peel. Did you remember to flip your design?


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, its not sticky. Im confused as to whether Im meant to use a carrier sheet or not as some tutorials Ive looked at say not to but the machine says i should. I dont know if its meant to cut right through or if its similar to the adhesive vinyl and only supposed to cut through one layer.


----------



## Zitar (Mar 13, 2009)

When you use a big sheet of vinyl you do not have to use the carriersheet. For small pieces it is very useful.

I have a Craft Robo 330 and for vinyl I have to use the blue cap on the knife and it is also set in the configuration. It will cut 1 mm into the vinyl. You must not cut through the shiny side.


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks. Im using the blue cap and when I choose heat transfer it says that the thickness is 18 and speed is about 3 but its still cutting right though. Ill adjust the settings again now that I know its not meant to cut right through. thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

When cutting any media that has backing such as heat transfer vinyl, vinyl, etc.. you don't need to use your backing sheet. The thickness setting at 18 es way to strong for this material. You don't have to stick to the setting in the software the software makes have to put something there, those specs are there for you to modify them. try bringing down the thickness setting to less than 10 and cut test cuts out of the controller software. Also, when you load media w/ no carrier make sure you select Load Media, not Load media w/ carrier.


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply. Ive just done that and it seems to be working now. Yippee!!


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

love my silhouette, but looking to get a more professional vinyl cutter!


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

piabows27 said:


> love my silhouette, but looking to get a more professional vinyl cutter!


My next one will likely be a cameo albeit its still not a "proper" professional one. x


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> My next one will likely be a cameo albeit its still not a "proper" professional one. x


For as many vinyl cut outs that I do for cheer bows, I feel as though it is time for me to move on to a larger vinyl cutter!


----------



## joohlyauk (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so pleased to have seen this post. I have had the vinyl shiny side up and couldn't understand how I couldn't weed it, plus had to put the pressure right up to cut through it haha... yay.. there is still hope for me!


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope you didn't waste too much vinyl figuring this one out!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

joohlyauk said:


> I am so pleased to have seen this post. I have had the vinyl shiny side up and couldn't understand how I couldn't weed it, plus had to put the pressure right up to cut through it haha... yay.. there is still hope for me!


Next is to remember to reverse reverse reverse!!!!


----------

